# Somehow this is just wrong



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUnvVD1uKWo


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

If that was your daughter or mine I'd be SOO proud.


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

I think it is great. 

Now I want to run an engine. 

Fil


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't see anything WRONG with it 

Tommy 
Rio GRACIE


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

and to think - that was her first run!!! 

D


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

In every way, that is just RIGHT! I watched another of the videos with her in it... she really struggles with that reverser lever, but gets the job done. And she shows that she knows what she is doing. Impressive for anyone that young. 

Some of the comments say that there are yet other videos of her... I am still searching for them.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

In the list of videos on the upper right, the top one was of her. 

Greg


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

That is awesome!!! I would be a proud father too. Travis...


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

A pretty girl driving a train - Perfect!


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

From what I heard about Rikki is, first that was not her first run and second I read that she now works as an engineer for one of the tourist roads out west somewhere. And that's her dad doing the firing.


----------



## Pjhinde (Mar 11, 2013)

That is cool, and it taught me a couple of things. 

Pj


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

Posted By Pjhinde on 21 Apr 2013 06:03 AM 
That is cool, and it taught me a couple of things. 

Pj +1 here also.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Pretty girl driving a steam train? DREAM DATE... 

...if I was single .....and twenty years younger


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

"one of the tourist roads out west somewhere" 

This video was shot on the Chehalis - Centraila RR a tourist RR near Tacoma. http://www.steamtrainride.com/


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By HampshireCountyNarrowGage on 21 Apr 2013 05:58 AM 
From what I heard about Rikki is, first that was not her first run and second I read that she now works as an engineer for one of the tourist roads out west somewhere. And that's her dad doing the firing. 
Yeah, I was gonna say man that is impressive control for a first run.


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

She should be wearing a pair of safety glasses, especially if she is leaning out of the window from a locomotive moving at speed.


----------

